
On the Influence of the Sewing-Machine on Female Health (1867) [pdf] - lars
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2309301/pdf/brmedj05595-0006.pdf
======
lars
Spoilers: Women working on pedal driven sewing machines were complaining of
back pains. An alert medical professional also discovered that the women were
getting off by the leg movement that drove the machine. Clearly, it was this
immoral behavior that was the cause of their back pains.

Pretty remarkable that this line of reasoning was accepted by the brightest
and best educated minds only 150 years ago.

